# My newest guy (Pic heavy)



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I usually think King bettas are ugly and don't have much color but this guy caught my eye! He has such a cute personality!  Sorry some of the pictures are blurry, he was swimming all around checking out his new tank. I fed him a pellet last night and he gobbled it up. He's a BIG piggy! ;-) He's in a 2.5G right now but I'm going to be getting him a 5G as soon as I pay off my credit card bill.lol :roll: I have no idea what to call him so if you have any name suggestions, please share.  I LOVE his face, he reminds me of a little puppy.lol I also got a new VT last Friday that I named Patriot but I couldn't get any good pictures of him.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW love that color!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I think he is awesome!!! I love the colors.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH. 

GIVE him to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE! Waaaaaant!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow! He is so cool! I love his tail!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's really awesome! Very cool colors for a king! I love his white face


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I've never seen a King betta with his coloring before so I snatched him up!  Any name ideas??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmm.... I can't think of anything... BUT...

that boy is a Piebald and he's DEF going to marble!! Keep us updated with pics.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ohh that's exciting!hehe Will do!  Do you think he'll get much bigger? I know they're bigger than "regular" bettas. I know there's a thread out there on how to care for "Kings", although I would think it would be the same as any betta.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure their care is mostly the same except for you feed them more. 

You can ask Vay girl.  She has a king.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Okk will do. Yeah I figured I'd have to feed him more, he's a BIG guy.haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok so the names I'm thinking of are Kai, Chip, and Aries...that's all I can think of right now.lol


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, pretty. I've never heard of king bettas before. What is the difference between them and regular bettas?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow very pretty I want no NEED him soo cool


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, he's adorable. Great face. They have big puppy faces, those kings! I can't think of a name. I'm sure you'll find a good one.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've decided to call him Zeus!  He's doing great, he has an amazing personality! He isn't shy at all. Whenever I come into the room he tries to follow me everywhere.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

he is really a beauty,love his colors !congrats!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

